# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Children's Book for 3D Printing

## squadus

Hello Fellow 3D Education Experts,
_
Does teaching children about the potential of 3D printing and getting them excited about it, mean something to you?_

I am very happy to share with everyone a book that I have written for children specifically on the topic of 3D printing titled, "Pablo The Printer: Adventures In Making The Future".

It is aimed towards younger kids around the middle school level. Pablo The Printer teaches children the value and potential effects of technology. We all know that 3D printing is capable of miraculous things, but what happens if the technology is used for bad? I believe that 3D printing is going to change the face of global manufacturing and it is our duty to influence the next generation of engineers, scientists and makers to use the technology for good. Like all things in life and the ideas that come, 3D printing should be treated with love & respect. 

You can feel free to check out *Pablo The Printer* here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0J6C9P

The paperback version should be fully ready by the end of the week (and the audible edition is currently in production). 

Cheers,
Jeff

----------


## curious aardvark

looks interesting. Though sounds like it gives unrealistic expectations of 3d printers. 

Love some of the reviews by (I assume) relatives ;-) 



> eff Ito is the reason why 3D Printing is growing so fast, from his first  best 3D Printing seller that Amazon took on and advertised as the main  book for 3D Printing, Jeff is now empowering the youngest minds to see  the wave of the 3D Printing Revolution.


lol 
Your website is pretty good. Though having a forum that can't be accessed by non-members, probably not that great an idea. 

Good luck with the book :-)

----------


## squadus

Thank you for the valuable feedback curious aardvark!

I'd say the 3D printer has got to be magical if it's going to be believable for children  :Wink:

----------


## Susanne

Great book for kids to read and learn about 3D printing.

----------


## JoyceSpivey

> looks interesting. Though sounds like it gives unrealistic expectations of 3d printers. Love some of the reviews by (I assume) relatives ;-) lol Your website is pretty good. Though having a forum that can't be accessed by non-members, probably not that great an idea. Good luck with the book :-)


3D printing is an industry about which there is not a lot of information in the public domain. because 3d printing is developing now. Children know about 3d printing even less. So your idea of creating a children's book is excellent. But in order to create a book, you need to fill it with text. If you will train to write small pieces of text with the lab report writing service PapersOwl UK, then soon you will be able to write a large text for your book. I wish you good luck with the book too.

----------


## finestediting

We at Top Editing Services offer proofreading services for books cover the various genre of books. Also, we perform various checks including lengthy sentences, boring parts, plot improvement, elimination of repetitions, inappropriate words and unnecessary details.

----------

